# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  converting window types

## andrew edwards

Hi, 
does anybody have any suggestions/comments or methods on how to change/modify existing house windows which wind out to a type which will swing or slide open.  
I'm trying to improve the air flow through my house and the wind out window type seems to be a poor design for air flow. 
thanks,
Andrew

----------


## Robbo

Had the same prob at our place. Still have only because I am too lazy to fix it. 
This is how I am going to fix it. 
The window lifts out easily if you undo the winder strap and open it right up and lift it out. 
I was going to hinge the sides and fit the old type brass window straps to fix it in position.

----------


## texas

Aluminium or timber Andrew?

----------


## andrew edwards

Hi Texas,  
there timber. 
Hi Robbo, 
The hinging & strap would have to be reasonably heavy duty and suggestion on type and place to get them ? 
thanks

----------


## texas

Andrew, you are attempting to convert an awning window into a casement window, which should be possible.
Unscrew the chain from the window and remove the winder assembly.
Push the window out and up as far as you can, get somebody to help you. The hinges at the top will come un-pinned if you get the angle right and push the top of the window up at the same time.
Get some casement fastenings, should be available most places - here's a link: for some samples.
If it's a big awning window be carefull, if you covert it to a casement window it could have a rather large surface area which could catch the wind, putting a lot of pressure on fittings and requiring care when opening and closing.

----------


## andrew edwards

Texas, thanks for the info. 
The size of the window does concern me a little ( about 1.1m x 1.2m ). Do you think that's too big ? Maybe i have to convert to a sliding window

----------


## GeoffS

I am currently converting (for my sister) 13 casement windows which are approx 1800 x 900 to double hung sashes. Lot of work and a lot of money. Reason - casement windows this big can not be left open if there is any wind blowing (great when you get a cool change) - they blow off their hinges. Plus there is no satisfactory way of holding them closed. My sister actually has hooks and eyes or pieces of string to achieve this.
Unless the sashes are very well made and of fairly large timber sizes I would question the advisability of converting most awning windows to casements. They will need the control fitting in the middle of the opening edge and then you won't get them open much better than the awnings.
That's my thoughts on the matter -
I am not biased but I should add - I loathe awning windows, dislike casement windows (unless they are the old steel frame ones) and in timber I would only have double hung sashes. Sliding windows OK in metal where there is not such a weathering problem in the bottom runner.
Cheers

----------


## dzcook

am  thinking of  doing  something  similar  
have  old    windows in house  look  like  sash  windows but  bottom  1/2  only  opens  top 1/2  fixed in  place  got  some  2nd  hand    windows   large  one  piece  almost  match original  windows  in  size    was  going  to  install  them  with   casmnet   type  hinge  on  sides   so   has  space  at  top  as  well as bottom  but  cant  work out how  to  fix  the hinges  can  screw to   window  but   then  cant  get  screws  into  part that  mounts on the  window  frame  as  holes  are  blocked by  the window  same thing happens if i  put  hinges on  window  frame  then  cant  fix  to  window  as again  holes  are  blocked  so  what  am i  doing  wrong ??   instructions  seem  simple  but i  cant  get them  
so if i  cant  work that  out   am  thinking of  just  hingeing them at  top  and  putting  a winder  at  bottom     to  open ?  any  ideas  or  suggestions ?

----------


## seriph1

Queenslanders have successfully used casement windows without damage for 100+ yrs, but they do not have a butt hinge - what is used is a hinge that mounts along the top and bottom rails and are quite stiff - in addition they use one of those rods-with-all-the-holes-drilled-along-it type things, with a pin in the main stile, or vertical frame member. 
Not much help I know, but Qld can be VERY windy and I have never heard of windows being ripped from their mounts.....but then, until now I hadnt heard of windows being ripped from their hinges...not that I doubt it can happen.....just makes me wonder why such things would continue to be made if they were that useless. 
I imagine the best way to safely create casements from awning windows, would be to have a double latch system, top and bottom for support - to make sliders is possible but a LOT more work 
I think I would buy a fan   :Smilie:  
will be facinated to find out how you got on

----------


## GeoffS

Seriph - I agree casements can be made to work. My warning related to converting other  sashes that were not designed to be hung by the stile (the edge). The slider type hinge which attaches to the rails is much better, as you describe.
The bar with the holes is really the only opening control that is easy to fit and use and is reliable. However you rarely find ones that are long enough for a large window. They seem to be mainly made for bathroom and toilet windows and are only about 300 mm long.
An opening control that attaches to the bottom rail allows enormous force to be applied to it and the sash.
Conversions have traps - that is why I am making all new windows,
Cheers

----------


## seriph1

well said Geoff 
I guess the point is: there's a solutioin to everything - just add time - money - design and the right bits.   :Smilie:   
And on those muti-holed window-stays (for want of a better term), I guess one could make a strap in metal, as long as is practical for the application and drill it up and attach that. 
.... if one had absolutely nothing else to occupy one's mind that is   :Smilie:

----------

